# pics - help with mix?



## Luna301 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi I'm new to the forum and I just posted an introduction post, but I'll just give the gist of what I said before. I just adopted a pit bull terrier mix with my fiance yesterday. Her name is Luna and she 1.5 years old, and weighs about 56 lbs. She seems well mannered, but has some leash aggression problems, but she loves dogs she meets, our friend's puppy (9 months) and loves our cats. Anyway here is a couple pictures of her and I was wondering if I could get some opinions on what everyone thinks she might be mixed with. Since we got Luna yesterday we have already had 2 people tell us she looks like she is a boxer mix too. But I'm not sure about that just because she doesn't have the shorter snout like boxers do. Any info or opinions would be appreciated. Thanks!

I posted this in the pictures forum before I noticed this discussion. Sorry if there is a problem.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Hard to say without papers on her pedigree so I would just call her a mix and enjoy her  God only knows what she has in her.....she could have boxer or she could have lab....who knows and as long as you love her who cares  Just an FYI though....if she is showing signs of dog aggression which I'm assuming she is showing it when she see's other dogs on leash?? I wouldn't let her go near them because the result could be a fight and if you don't know how to break up a fight then it could get pretty ugly pretty quick. Regardless if your girl is a mix she could still have the DA trait that pit bulls are known for. You can't change genetics or "train" it out of them but you can manage it with proper training. Owning this breed comes with responsibility and vigilance......we don't need our breeds reputation tarnished anymore and if your girl gets into a fight then she will be the one to blame because she is a "pit bull"! Oh and welcome to the forum!
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/36349-pitbulls-dog-parks.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/34169-must-read-possible-sticky-candidate.html


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

It's A nokalokapoopalotadoocanidragaleashalupus.
It's A breed of mixed, strained money extorted practically useless spin off of A once noble breed. What does it resemble?
It resembles watered down, diluted, demented Americans. Why do I say this?
As I walk around in society I see the demise of the human with each passing generation.


----------



## Luna301 (Aug 8, 2012)

She just barks sometimes. She met my friend's lab/husky mix and they got along fine. they have met a couple times now. And at the park she met a dachshund and was perfectly fine. In fact the people with the small dog have pit bulls so they gave me some tips, which was nice. But so far if she hears other dogs barking she doesn't give a crap. So we are going to do some leash training and hope that helps because she is terrible on a leash.


----------



## Luna301 (Aug 8, 2012)

william williamson said:


> It's A nokalokapoopalotadoocanidragaleashalupus.
> It's A breed of mixed, strained money extorted practically useless spin off of A once noble breed. What does it resemble?
> It resembles watered down, diluted, demented Americans. Why do I say this?
> As I walk around in society I see the demise of the human with each passing generation.


Well sorry you feel that way. We just got her from the pound because she was the cutest thing ever, and so nice.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Luna301 said:


> Well sorry you feel that way. We just got her from the pound because she was the cutest thing ever, and so nice.


She is adorable! Just like everyone said there really is only guesses about what your dog might be. I love my boy the same No matter what.

What do you mean by leash aggression? The key to getting a well mannered walker is lots of time spent walking and patience. Lots if patience You must be in control of the walk not the dog. I made that mistake with my dog . I would let him choose which direction we would head and if he wanted to stop and sniff stuff I would just let him stop and sniff lol. I Had to retrain myself in order to make him a better dog so worth it in the long run. So what happens now with you when you walk?


----------



## Luna301 (Aug 8, 2012)

ames said:


> She is adorable! Just like everyone said there really is only guesses about what your dog might be. I love my boy the same No matter what.
> 
> What do you mean by leash aggression? The key to getting a well mannered walker is lots of time spent walking and patience. Lots if patience You must be in control of the walk not the dog. I made that mistake with my dog . I would let him choose which direction we would head and if he wanted to stop and sniff stuff I would just let him stop and sniff lol. I Had to retrain myself in order to make him a better dog so worth it in the long run. So what happens now with you when you walk?


Well she barks and growls when we take her on a walk. At some dogs, then not at some dogs. Only once at a group pf people though. It's weird that she does because she's been so good meeting dogs otherwise.


----------

